# Bumble imitator eating honeybee



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

Bumble imitator? Is that some sort of fly? Its a varmint thats for sure!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Haven't had any luck on ID, at first I thought it was a bumblebee and a honeybee sitting next to each other, then saw the proboscis! It was very fast and pretty quiet in flight, not like a bumble at all.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Saw it again yesterday, I'm gonna go with a fly of some sort? Psyched myself up to grab it for closer examination, but only took one half hearted crack at it


----------



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

It's a type of robber fly. Texas or southern bee killer? I think they can bite so be careful if you use your bare hands to catch it. I suggest sending him to the big fly resting place in the sky, via a fly swatter.

http://www.greglasley.net/mallophoraleschenaulti.html

http://xenogere.com/tag/giant-robber-flies/


----------

